# 66 GTO Distributor end play



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

I was checking my timing today and noticed the timing was jumping around. I removed the distributor cap and noticed I had some access end play. I used a micrometer to measure the end play and it is .055, I did not remove the distributor yet, I measured this from the rotor to the base of the distributor.
This distributor is original to the car and it still has points, no conversions.
I know there is shim kits out there. Does anyone have any part numbers?
Also what should the end play be .010 or .030.
I am also going to replace the cap, rotor, points and condenser.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Why not simply have the distrib. rebuilt if it is the original, other parts may be worn out as well. The end play may be causing a problem, but a worn bushing, sticking weights, weak springs, worn weight pivots, or even a worn gear can cause problems. I also know that the spring on the points can be/get weak (especially the cheapo brand) and can bounce off the cam and if the wick dries out that contains a light lube on it, the points won't follow the cam smoothly and can give you problems.

I agree you may have excessive play in the up & down travel, but not 100% sure it is the problem. I would do your tune up using a quality point/condensor set and check it again before going into the distributor. Then decide your next move.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

End play (up and down) movement is no big deal. It can be shimmed into specs (about .015-.050") easily with shims available from Jegs, etc. If it has side play at the upper shaft, it needs to be re-bushed. Side play IS a big deal, as it will affect timing accuracy.


----------



## tonyli (Aug 14, 2013)

No side to side play. I will order shims and get quality parts fro the rebuild
thanks


----------



## Lemans guy (Oct 14, 2014)

Tony...a rebuilt distributor at the local auto parts is $45 dollars.....I think it is a card one rebuild, points, condenser, new rotor cap and springs, all polished up bolt it in and go.....hard to beat really

You could still keep the old one and mess with it later...

I bought one this year at O'Reilly auto Parts.....sure you can find a local auto parts that has oneatriot:


----------

